# Can you mix more than one type of tetra?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 7 neons, I like the black neons and the rummy nose. Can they live together harmoniously?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Black neons are just black neons. lol They are the same species. With the rummynoses, as long as they have their own seperate school, you'll be good.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't comment on the types, but I have black neon and red eyed tetras together in my tank. I also have rasboras. They all school together


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't get black neons and rummy nose in your 15 gallon with the betta. Maybe just get some black neons, since they will school with the neons, so as to not over crowd the tank too much


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I love tetras and yes you can keep them together as long as each species has their on school of 6 and above.I currently have a tank full of neon tetra, rummynose tetra, glowlight tetra,red eyed tetra,red ruby tetra,red phantom tetra and albino tetra with discus,a sucker and corys.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

15 gallons does not afford much room for many more fish = more waste.(possibly larger ,more frequent water changes).
Might add another 5 neons and call it good while keeping in mind that many tetra's enjoy much cooler water than betta's.
Many of the tetra species will live longer at temps not much above 76 degrees F, and most Betta's will appreciate 78 to 82 degrees F.
Many tetras also appreciate soft ,acidic water and aren't as flexible as some of the bettas in this regard .
Could /can be difference between fish that live a few week's,month's, and are frequently sickly,,or fishes that live two or three years or longer.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Does nay body realize that infant black neons aren't even th same species of neon tetras. Black Neon tetras are _Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_ while neon tetras are _Paracheirodon innesi_ and they won't usually school together due to a number if different things


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh. Then why are they both called neons? To confuse the consumer. lol


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Betta is moving out today to his new tank of his own. Kyon didn't get along with the Neons so I've baught him his very own tank. I was told by the fish specialist in my LPS that he has a tetra tank about the same size of mine and it got me thinking. I love the Neons personalities and playfulness and would love to have more than just 7. Thanks for all your replies, should have really explained all this from the start to save confusion but it was late last night that I posted.


----------

